# All the BL books for Sale!



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras

So after great consideration I've decided to go digital. Given this I'm selling my entire Black Library collection. 





I've not included prices as everything is negotiable. I'm based on mainland UK and am willing to split trilogies and series up. 

Here is a small list; 

Everything is in good to like new condition, unless otherwise stated. I'm willing to accept offers, but please bear in mind realistic prices only. For example, I'm not going to charge £100. 
BL List - 

Warhammer -

Knights of Bretonnia Omnibus - Ant Reynolds *SOLD*
Genevieve Omnibus - Jack Yeovil *SOLD*
The Konrad Saga Omnibus - David Ferring *SOLD*
Valkia The Blood - S Cawkwell - £3
Nagash The Sorcerer - Mike Lee - £3
Nagash The Unbroken - "" - £3
Nagash Immortal - "" - £3
The Sundering Omnibus - Gav Thorpe - £3
Malekith (signed) - Gav Thorpe - £5
Caledor (signed) - "" - £5
Shadow King - "" -£3
Witch Finder - C L Werner - £3 each
Witch Killer - ""
Witch Hunter x2 - ""
Grey Seer x2 - "" - £3
Dead Winter - "" - £3
Archaon Everchosen (HB) - Rob Sanders - £10 *SOLD*
The Return of Nagash - £10 - *SOLD*
Malus - The Daemons Curse - Dan Abnett & Mike Lee - £3 each
Malus - Lord of Ruin - ""
Malus - Reaper of Souls - ""
Malus - Bloodstorm - ""
Malus - Warpsword - ""
Van Hortstmann - Ben Counter - £3
Skarsnik - Guy Haley - £3
Masters of Dragons (signed) - Chris Wraight - £5
Heldenhammer (signed) - Graham McNeill - £5
Empire - "" - £3
God King (signed) - "" - £5
Death's Legacy - Sandy Mitchell - £3 each
Death's Messenger - ""
Death's City - ""
Wolf Riders - David Pringle - £2
Dominion - Steven Saville - £3 each
Retribution - ""
Inheritance - ""
Night of the Daemons - Aaron Rosenberg - £3 each
Day of the Daemon - ""
Chaos Rising - £2

Warhammer 40K - 

The Ultramarine's Omnibus - Graham McNeill - £5
The Killing Grounds (HB) - "" - £5 each
The Chapter Due (HB) - ""
Courage & Honour (HB) - ""
The Emperor's Gift - ADB - £5
The Space Wolves Omnibus - William King - £5
The Space Wolves Omnibus 2 - William King & Lee Lightener *SOLD*
The Grey Knights - Grey Knights - Ben Counter - £3 each
The Grey Knights - Dark Adeptus - ""
The Grey Knights - Hammer of Daemons - ""
Soul Drinkers - Chapter War - "" - £3 each
Soul Drinkers - Phalanx - ""
Soul Drinkers - Hellforged - ""
Word Bearers - Dark Creed - Ant Reynolds - £3 each
Word Bearers - Dark Disciple - ""
Word Bearers - Dark Apostle - ""
Salamander x2 - Nick Kyme - £3 each
Salamander - Firedrake - ""
Salamander - Nocturne - ""
Salamander - Tome of Fire - ""
Night Lords - Soul Hunter - ADB - £3 each
Night Lords - Blood Reaver - ""
Night Lords - Void Stalker ""
Space Wolves Blood of Asaheim (HB) - Chris Wraight - £5
Space Marine Omnibus - various - £5
Ahrimann: Exile (signed) - John French - £5
Deathwatch - Steve Parker - £3
Seventh Retribution - Ben Counter - £
Shadownsun - £5
Flesh of Cretacia - £5 *SOLD*
The Talons of Horus (first edition) - ABD - £50
Wrath of Iron - Chris Wraight - SMB £3 each
Battle of the Fang - ""
Legion of the Damned - Rob Sanders
The Death of Antagonis - David Annadale
Rynn's World - Steve Parker
Helsreach - ADB
The Purging of Kadilus - Gav Thorpe
The Gilders Rift - S Cawkwell
Malodrax - Ben Counter
The Siege of Castellax - C L Werner
Death of Integrity - Guy Haley
Damnos (HB) - Nick Kyme - £8
Armageddon (HB) - ADB - £8
Pandorex (HB) - C Z Dunn - £5
Brothers of the Snake (HB) - Dan Abnett - £5
Dawn of War - C S Goto - £2
Blood Angels Deus Sanguinus - James Swallow - £2 each
Blood Angels Deus Encarmine - James Swallow

Imperial/Inquisitor - 

Gaunt's Ghosts - all by Dan Abnett
Sabbat Worlds (HB) - £5
Blood Pact (HB) - £5
The Armour of Contempt (HB) - £5
The Founding Omnibus - £5
The Lost Omnibus - £5
The Saint Omnibus - £5
The Founding Omnibus (HB) - £20
The Saint Omnibus (HB) - £20
First & Only - £3
Salvations Reach (signed/PB) - £5
Double Eagle (HB) - £5
Titancus (HB) - £5


Angel Fire (HB) - William King - £5
Fist of Demetrius (HB) - "" - £5
The Priest of Mars (HB) - Graham McNeill - £5
Lords of Mars (HB) - "" - £5
Firecaste - Peter Fehervai - £3
Baneblade - Guy Haley (signed) - £5
Innocence Proves Nothing - Sandy Mitchell *SOLD*
Scourge the Heretic - Sandy Mitchell - £3
Crossfire - Matt Farrer - £3 each
Legacy - ""
Blind - ""
Atlas Infernal - Rob Sanders - £3
Eisenhorn omnibus x2 - Dan Abnett - £15 each
Ravenor (HB) - "" - £5 each
Ravenor Rogue (HB) - ""
Ravenor Returned (HB) - "" - *SOLD*
Parish (signed/HB) - "" - £5
Ciaphas Cain - Defender of the Imperium omnibus - Sandy Mitchell - £5
"" - Hero of the Imperium omnibus - "" £5
The Last Ditch (HB) - "" - £10 each
The Emperor's Finest (HB) - ""
The Greater Good (HB) - ""
Yarrick - Imperial Creed (signed/HB) - David Annadale - £10
Yarrick - Chains of Galgotha - "" £5

40K Xeno Filth!

Path of the Warrior - Gav Thorpe - £3 each
Path of the Seer - ""
Path of the Incubus - Andy Chamber - £3 each
Path of the Renegade - ""
Eldar Prophecy - C S Goto - £2

Background Fluff -

The Sabbat Worlds Crusade - Dan Abnett - £15
The Battle for Armageddon - £5
The Horus Heresy Collected Visions - £10
Liber Chaotica (HB) - £20
The Imperial Infantryman's Handbook - Graham McNeill - £8
Visions of Heresy (signed/leather) - £120
Macragges Honour (signed/leather) - £60
Liber Necris Limited Edition (leather, sexy bone skull on the front) - £60
Xenology Limited Edition (leather, with book lace [only 300 released] - shows you how to kill xeno scum!) - £60
Tactica Imperialis - £30
Liber Chaotica - Black Library Collectors Edition 38/300 - £150 (offers?)
The Lonesome Ratmen and all their vile kind - £50
13th Crusade Hardback limited edition (comes with bag, emblem, honor roll, certificate and more 11/300) - £100

Horus Heresy - 

Horus Rising (HB) - Dan Abneet - All £8 each
False Gods (HB) - Graham McNeill
Galaxy in Flames (HB) - Ben Counter
The Flight of Eisenstein (HB) - James Swallow
Fulgrim (HB) - Graham McNeill
Betrayer (HB) - ADB
Angel Exterminatus (HB) - Graham McNeill
Scars (HB) - Chris Wraight
Vengeful Sprit (HB) - Graham McNeill 

Limited Editions - 

Aurelian - Gold - All £30 each
Brotherhood of the Storm
Tallarn - Executioner 
Corax - Soulforge
The Bloody-Handed 
Iron Warrior - £50
Sedition's Gate - £50
The Imperial Truth - £40


----------



## Moriouce

Do you look for offers at the whole lot or do you sell them seperatly? 

I would be intrested in the Path of the Warrior, -renegade and incubi. 15£ +postage for the three?


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras

Moriouce said:


> Do you look for offers at the whole lot or do you sell them seperatly?
> 
> I would be intrested in the Path of the Warrior, -renegade and incubi. 15£ +postage for the three?


Hey Moriouce. I'll amend the listing to reflect that I'm willing to split series up. As for those novels, there sold. Sorry about that.


----------



## Moriouce

Then I know. Thank!


----------



## ckcrawford

Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> So after great consideration I've decided to go digital. Given this I'm selling my entire Black Library collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've not included prices as everything is negotiable. I'm based in the UK and am willing to split trilogies and series up.
> 
> Here is a small list;
> 
> Everything is in good to like new condition, unless otherwise stated. I'm willing to accept offers, but please bear in mind realistic prices only. For example, I'm not going to charge £100.
> BL List -


Pretty serious about the three I chose. let me know


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras

Updated with prices :good:


----------



## CPT Killjoy

Just PM'd you. Didn't list an offer, just the book I'm looking to buy as I'm good with what you're asking. I have a similar collection, and I give you a lot of credit for going all digital.


----------



## Honsou92

I haven't heard back from you to find out if you posted


----------



## Carandini

Have PM you. Are these books still for sale?


----------



## Sev

Has anyone heard from him? I bought a few books 5 weeks ago and am still waiting :/


----------



## Honsou92

I haven't  sent him multiple messages, I've had to withdraw my money cause I sent him a lot :/ a real shame to be honest, it's like he has just vanished


----------



## TheLECollector

hey @


Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> So after great consideration I've decided to go digital. Given this I'm selling my entire Black Library collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've not included prices as everything is negotiable. I'm based on mainland UK and am willing to split trilogies and series up.
> 
> Here is a small list;
> 
> Everything is in good to like new condition, unless otherwise stated. I'm willing to accept offers, but please bear in mind realistic prices only. For example, I'm not going to charge £100.
> BL List -
> 
> Warhammer -
> 
> Knights of Bretonnia Omnibus - Ant Reynolds *SOLD*
> Genevieve Omnibus - Jack Yeovil *SOLD*
> The Konrad Saga Omnibus - David Ferring *SOLD*
> Valkia The Blood - S Cawkwell - £3
> Nagash The Sorcerer - Mike Lee - £3
> Nagash The Unbroken - "" - £3
> Nagash Immortal - "" - £3
> The Sundering Omnibus - Gav Thorpe - £3
> Malekith (signed) - Gav Thorpe - £5
> Caledor (signed) - "" - £5
> Shadow King - "" -£3
> Witch Finder - C L Werner - £3 each
> Witch Killer - ""
> Witch Hunter x2 - ""
> Grey Seer x2 - "" - £3
> Dead Winter - "" - £3
> Archaon Everchosen (HB) - Rob Sanders - £10 *SOLD*
> The Return of Nagash - £10 - *SOLD*
> Malus - The Daemons Curse - Dan Abnett & Mike Lee - £3 each
> Malus - Lord of Ruin - ""
> Malus - Reaper of Souls - ""
> Malus - Bloodstorm - ""
> Malus - Warpsword - ""
> Van Hortstmann - Ben Counter - £3
> Skarsnik - Guy Haley - £3
> Masters of Dragons (signed) - Chris Wraight - £5
> Heldenhammer (signed) - Graham McNeill - £5
> Empire - "" - £3
> God King (signed) - "" - £5
> Death's Legacy - Sandy Mitchell - £3 each
> Death's Messenger - ""
> Death's City - ""
> Wolf Riders - David Pringle - £2
> Dominion - Steven Saville - £3 each
> Retribution - ""
> Inheritance - ""
> Night of the Daemons - Aaron Rosenberg - £3 each
> Day of the Daemon - ""
> Chaos Rising - £2
> 
> Warhammer 40K -
> 
> The Ultramarine's Omnibus - Graham McNeill - £5
> The Killing Grounds (HB) - "" - £5 each
> The Chapter Due (HB) - ""
> Courage & Honour (HB) - ""
> The Emperor's Gift - ADB - £5
> The Space Wolves Omnibus - William King - £5
> The Space Wolves Omnibus 2 - William King & Lee Lightener *SOLD*
> The Grey Knights - Grey Knights - Ben Counter - £3 each
> The Grey Knights - Dark Adeptus - ""
> The Grey Knights - Hammer of Daemons - ""
> Soul Drinkers - Chapter War - "" - £3 each
> Soul Drinkers - Phalanx - ""
> Soul Drinkers - Hellforged - ""
> Word Bearers - Dark Creed - Ant Reynolds - £3 each
> Word Bearers - Dark Disciple - ""
> Word Bearers - Dark Apostle - ""
> Salamander x2 - Nick Kyme - £3 each
> Salamander - Firedrake - ""
> Salamander - Nocturne - ""
> Salamander - Tome of Fire - ""
> Night Lords - Soul Hunter - ADB - £3 each
> Night Lords - Blood Reaver - ""
> Night Lords - Void Stalker ""
> Space Wolves Blood of Asaheim (HB) - Chris Wraight - £5
> Space Marine Omnibus - various - £5
> Ahrimann: Exile (signed) - John French - £5
> Deathwatch - Steve Parker - £3
> Seventh Retribution - Ben Counter - £
> Shadownsun - £5
> Flesh of Cretacia - £5 *SOLD*
> The Talons of Horus (first edition) - ABD - £50
> Wrath of Iron - Chris Wraight - SMB £3 each
> Battle of the Fang - ""
> Legion of the Damned - Rob Sanders
> The Death of Antagonis - David Annadale
> Rynn's World - Steve Parker
> Helsreach - ADB
> The Purging of Kadilus - Gav Thorpe
> The Gilders Rift - S Cawkwell
> Malodrax - Ben Counter
> The Siege of Castellax - C L Werner
> Death of Integrity - Guy Haley
> Damnos (HB) - Nick Kyme - £8
> Armageddon (HB) - ADB - £8
> Pandorex (HB) - C Z Dunn - £5
> Brothers of the Snake (HB) - Dan Abnett - £5
> Dawn of War - C S Goto - £2
> Blood Angels Deus Sanguinus - James Swallow - £2 each
> Blood Angels Deus Encarmine - James Swallow
> 
> Imperial/Inquisitor -
> 
> Gaunt's Ghosts - all by Dan Abnett
> Sabbat Worlds (HB) - £5
> Blood Pact (HB) - £5
> The Armour of Contempt (HB) - £5
> The Founding Omnibus - £5
> The Lost Omnibus - £5
> The Saint Omnibus - £5
> The Founding Omnibus (HB) - £20
> The Saint Omnibus (HB) - £20
> First & Only - £3
> Salvations Reach (signed/PB) - £5
> Double Eagle (HB) - £5
> Titancus (HB) - £5
> 
> 
> Angel Fire (HB) - William King - £5
> Fist of Demetrius (HB) - "" - £5
> The Priest of Mars (HB) - Graham McNeill - £5
> Lords of Mars (HB) - "" - £5
> Firecaste - Peter Fehervai - £3
> Baneblade - Guy Haley (signed) - £5
> Innocence Proves Nothing - Sandy Mitchell *SOLD*
> Scourge the Heretic - Sandy Mitchell - £3
> Crossfire - Matt Farrer - £3 each
> Legacy - ""
> Blind - ""
> Atlas Infernal - Rob Sanders - £3
> Eisenhorn omnibus x2 - Dan Abnett - £15 each
> Ravenor (HB) - "" - £5 each
> Ravenor Rogue (HB) - ""
> Ravenor Returned (HB) - "" - *SOLD*
> Parish (signed/HB) - "" - £5
> Ciaphas Cain - Defender of the Imperium omnibus - Sandy Mitchell - £5
> "" - Hero of the Imperium omnibus - "" £5
> The Last Ditch (HB) - "" - £10 each
> The Emperor's Finest (HB) - ""
> The Greater Good (HB) - ""
> Yarrick - Imperial Creed (signed/HB) - David Annadale - £10
> Yarrick - Chains of Galgotha - "" £5
> 
> 40K Xeno Filth!
> 
> Path of the Warrior - Gav Thorpe - £3 each
> Path of the Seer - ""
> Path of the Incubus - Andy Chamber - £3 each
> Path of the Renegade - ""
> Eldar Prophecy - C S Goto - £2
> 
> Background Fluff -
> 
> The Sabbat Worlds Crusade - Dan Abnett - £15
> The Battle for Armageddon - £5
> The Horus Heresy Collected Visions - £10
> Liber Chaotica (HB) - £20
> The Imperial Infantryman's Handbook - Graham McNeill - £8
> Visions of Heresy (signed/leather) - £120
> Macragges Honour (signed/leather) - £60
> Liber Necris Limited Edition (leather, sexy bone skull on the front) - £60
> Xenology Limited Edition (leather, with book lace [only 300 released] - shows you how to kill xeno scum!) - £60
> Tactica Imperialis - £30
> Liber Chaotica - Black Library Collectors Edition 38/300 - £150 (offers?)
> The Lonesome Ratmen and all their vile kind - £50
> 13th Crusade Hardback limited edition (comes with bag, emblem, honor roll, certificate and more 11/300) - £100
> 
> Horus Heresy -
> 
> Horus Rising (HB) - Dan Abneet - All £8 each
> False Gods (HB) - Graham McNeill
> Galaxy in Flames (HB) - Ben Counter
> The Flight of Eisenstein (HB) - James Swallow
> Fulgrim (HB) - Graham McNeill
> Betrayer (HB) - ADB
> Angel Exterminatus (HB) - Graham McNeill
> Scars (HB) - Chris Wraight
> Vengeful Sprit (HB) - Graham McNeill
> 
> Limited Editions -
> 
> Aurelian - Gold - All £30 each
> Brotherhood of the Storm
> Tallarn - Executioner
> Corax - Soulforge
> The Bloody-Handed
> Iron Warrior - £50
> Sedition's Gate - £50
> The Imperial Truth - £40





Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> So after great consideration I've decided to go digital. Given this I'm selling my entire Black Library collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've not included prices as everything is negotiable. I'm based on mainland UK and am willing to split trilogies and series up.
> 
> Here is a small list;
> 
> Everything is in good to like new condition, unless otherwise stated. I'm willing to accept offers, but please bear in mind realistic prices only. For example, I'm not going to charge £100.
> BL List -
> 
> Warhammer -
> 
> Knights of Bretonnia Omnibus - Ant Reynolds *SOLD*
> Genevieve Omnibus - Jack Yeovil *SOLD*
> The Konrad Saga Omnibus - David Ferring *SOLD*
> Valkia The Blood - S Cawkwell - £3
> Nagash The Sorcerer - Mike Lee - £3
> Nagash The Unbroken - "" - £3
> Nagash Immortal - "" - £3
> The Sundering Omnibus - Gav Thorpe - £3
> Malekith (signed) - Gav Thorpe - £5
> Caledor (signed) - "" - £5
> Shadow King - "" -£3
> Witch Finder - C L Werner - £3 each
> Witch Killer - ""
> Witch Hunter x2 - ""
> Grey Seer x2 - "" - £3
> Dead Winter - "" - £3
> Archaon Everchosen (HB) - Rob Sanders - £10 *SOLD*
> The Return of Nagash - £10 - *SOLD*
> Malus - The Daemons Curse - Dan Abnett & Mike Lee - £3 each
> Malus - Lord of Ruin - ""
> Malus - Reaper of Souls - ""
> Malus - Bloodstorm - ""
> Malus - Warpsword - ""
> Van Hortstmann - Ben Counter - £3
> Skarsnik - Guy Haley - £3
> Masters of Dragons (signed) - Chris Wraight - £5
> Heldenhammer (signed) - Graham McNeill - £5
> Empire - "" - £3
> God King (signed) - "" - £5
> Death's Legacy - Sandy Mitchell - £3 each
> Death's Messenger - ""
> Death's City - ""
> Wolf Riders - David Pringle - £2
> Dominion - Steven Saville - £3 each
> Retribution - ""
> Inheritance - ""
> Night of the Daemons - Aaron Rosenberg - £3 each
> Day of the Daemon - ""
> Chaos Rising - £2
> 
> Warhammer 40K -
> 
> The Ultramarine's Omnibus - Graham McNeill - £5
> The Killing Grounds (HB) - "" - £5 each
> The Chapter Due (HB) - ""
> Courage & Honour (HB) - ""
> The Emperor's Gift - ADB - £5
> The Space Wolves Omnibus - William King - £5
> The Space Wolves Omnibus 2 - William King & Lee Lightener *SOLD*
> The Grey Knights - Grey Knights - Ben Counter - £3 each
> The Grey Knights - Dark Adeptus - ""
> The Grey Knights - Hammer of Daemons - ""
> Soul Drinkers - Chapter War - "" - £3 each
> Soul Drinkers - Phalanx - ""
> Soul Drinkers - Hellforged - ""
> Word Bearers - Dark Creed - Ant Reynolds - £3 each
> Word Bearers - Dark Disciple - ""
> Word Bearers - Dark Apostle - ""
> Salamander x2 - Nick Kyme - £3 each
> Salamander - Firedrake - ""
> Salamander - Nocturne - ""
> Salamander - Tome of Fire - ""
> Night Lords - Soul Hunter - ADB - £3 each
> Night Lords - Blood Reaver - ""
> Night Lords - Void Stalker ""
> Space Wolves Blood of Asaheim (HB) - Chris Wraight - £5
> Space Marine Omnibus - various - £5
> Ahrimann: Exile (signed) - John French - £5
> Deathwatch - Steve Parker - £3
> Seventh Retribution - Ben Counter - £
> Shadownsun - £5
> Flesh of Cretacia - £5 *SOLD*
> The Talons of Horus (first edition) - ABD - £50
> Wrath of Iron - Chris Wraight - SMB £3 each
> Battle of the Fang - ""
> Legion of the Damned - Rob Sanders
> The Death of Antagonis - David Annadale
> Rynn's World - Steve Parker
> Helsreach - ADB
> The Purging of Kadilus - Gav Thorpe
> The Gilders Rift - S Cawkwell
> Malodrax - Ben Counter
> The Siege of Castellax - C L Werner
> Death of Integrity - Guy Haley
> Damnos (HB) - Nick Kyme - £8
> Armageddon (HB) - ADB - £8
> Pandorex (HB) - C Z Dunn - £5
> Brothers of the Snake (HB) - Dan Abnett - £5
> Dawn of War - C S Goto - £2
> Blood Angels Deus Sanguinus - James Swallow - £2 each
> Blood Angels Deus Encarmine - James Swallow
> 
> Imperial/Inquisitor -
> 
> Gaunt's Ghosts - all by Dan Abnett
> Sabbat Worlds (HB) - £5
> Blood Pact (HB) - £5
> The Armour of Contempt (HB) - £5
> The Founding Omnibus - £5
> The Lost Omnibus - £5
> The Saint Omnibus - £5
> The Founding Omnibus (HB) - £20
> The Saint Omnibus (HB) - £20
> First & Only - £3
> Salvations Reach (signed/PB) - £5
> Double Eagle (HB) - £5
> Titancus (HB) - £5
> 
> 
> Angel Fire (HB) - William King - £5
> Fist of Demetrius (HB) - "" - £5
> The Priest of Mars (HB) - Graham McNeill - £5
> Lords of Mars (HB) - "" - £5
> Firecaste - Peter Fehervai - £3
> Baneblade - Guy Haley (signed) - £5
> Innocence Proves Nothing - Sandy Mitchell *SOLD*
> Scourge the Heretic - Sandy Mitchell - £3
> Crossfire - Matt Farrer - £3 each
> Legacy - ""
> Blind - ""
> Atlas Infernal - Rob Sanders - £3
> Eisenhorn omnibus x2 - Dan Abnett - £15 each
> Ravenor (HB) - "" - £5 each
> Ravenor Rogue (HB) - ""
> Ravenor Returned (HB) - "" - *SOLD*
> Parish (signed/HB) - "" - £5
> Ciaphas Cain - Defender of the Imperium omnibus - Sandy Mitchell - £5
> "" - Hero of the Imperium omnibus - "" £5
> The Last Ditch (HB) - "" - £10 each
> The Emperor's Finest (HB) - ""
> The Greater Good (HB) - ""
> Yarrick - Imperial Creed (signed/HB) - David Annadale - £10
> Yarrick - Chains of Galgotha - "" £5
> 
> 40K Xeno Filth!
> 
> Path of the Warrior - Gav Thorpe - £3 each
> Path of the Seer - ""
> Path of the Incubus - Andy Chamber - £3 each
> Path of the Renegade - ""
> Eldar Prophecy - C S Goto - £2
> 
> Background Fluff -
> 
> The Sabbat Worlds Crusade - Dan Abnett - £15
> The Battle for Armageddon - £5
> The Horus Heresy Collected Visions - £10
> Liber Chaotica (HB) - £20
> The Imperial Infantryman's Handbook - Graham McNeill - £8
> Visions of Heresy (signed/leather) - £120
> Macragges Honour (signed/leather) - £60
> Liber Necris Limited Edition (leather, sexy bone skull on the front) - £60
> Xenology Limited Edition (leather, with book lace [only 300 released] - shows you how to kill xeno scum!) - £60
> Tactica Imperialis - £30
> Liber Chaotica - Black Library Collectors Edition 38/300 - £150 (offers?)
> The Lonesome Ratmen and all their vile kind - £50
> 13th Crusade Hardback limited edition (comes with bag, emblem, honor roll, certificate and more 11/300) - £100
> 
> Horus Heresy -
> 
> Horus Rising (HB) - Dan Abneet - All £8 each
> False Gods (HB) - Graham McNeill
> Galaxy in Flames (HB) - Ben Counter
> The Flight of Eisenstein (HB) - James Swallow
> Fulgrim (HB) - Graham McNeill
> Betrayer (HB) - ADB
> Angel Exterminatus (HB) - Graham McNeill
> Scars (HB) - Chris Wraight
> Vengeful Sprit (HB) - Graham McNeill
> 
> Limited Editions -
> 
> Aurelian - Gold - All £30 each
> Brotherhood of the Storm
> Tallarn - Executioner
> Corax - Soulforge
> The Bloody-Handed
> Iron Warrior - £50
> Sedition's Gate - £50
> The Imperial Truth - £40


Hey are any of the LE available?


----------

